# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  الإجارة المنتهية بالتمليك

## د.عبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من المواضيع الهامة المعاصرة في المعاملات المالية ((الإجارة المنتهية بالتمليك)) لذا فأقدم لكم هذا البحث بقلم/فهد الحسون
لتحميله من مكتبة مشكاة الإلكترونية التي تحتوي العديد من بحوث الشريعة الإسلامية 

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....t=32&book=1725

----------

